# 1984 Raleigh Road Ace UK model



## Mr.RED (Jul 19, 2018)

Gonna keep this short and sweet. My old man scored this 1984 Raleigh Road Ace off the original owner who had it made for him in UK which he raced in Europe then later imported to the states. Reynolds 531 frame/fork, Shimano 600EX/Dura Ace aero full groupo, plastic cover over the headset, Mavic 700c tubulars with sealed shimano dura ace hubs yadda yadda yadda. This bike is a keeper for sure and the pictures will explain it all.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 20, 2018)

Nice score ! Shimano AX, not EX (way better!). Love those brake calipers.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 20, 2018)

I had a Raleigh Rapide at the time this was new, I always wanted that groupset, especially those brakes!
Lovely machine!


----------



## Mr.RED (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks for the comments. I've seen a lot of bikes in my day and this is the first time owning a bike with the Shimano 600 AX/Dura Ace group and the stuff looks awesome. The brakes are unique looking and remind me of Campy Delta brakes. The stem is 3TTT and the handlebars are Shimano Dura Ace which I've never seen before. I haven't done a lot of homework on the model yet but I wonder which US model would be comparable to the Road Ace?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 20, 2018)

Lou has Campy deltas on his Tommasini, and 600 EX derailleurs


----------



## DoggieDodaac (Jul 21, 2018)

Mr.RED said:


> Gonna keep this short and sweet. My old man scored this 1984 Raleigh Road Ace off the original owner who had it made for him in UK which he raced in Europe then later imported to the states. Reynolds 531 frame/fork, Shimano 600EX/Dura Ace aero full groupo, plastic cover over the headset, Mavic 700c tubulars with sealed shimano dura ace hubs yadda yadda yadda. This bike is a keeper for sure and the pictures will explain it all.
> 
> View attachment 840869
> 
> ...



Remarkably handsome road bike. Your Pop is really cool.


----------

